# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Canadá: científicos están un paso más cerca de inhibir la loque americana en las abejas

## Polinizaciones

*Las abejas responsables de la polinización del tercio de los alimentos que consumimos deben enfrentar una serie de amenazas, desde los ácaros hematófagos a virus por exposición a los pesticidas y al cambio climático. Pero los investigadores de la Universidad de Guelph han dado un gran paso en la lucha contra la enfermedad más destructiva de las abejas conocida como loque americana.*Por primera vez, científicos han identificado una toxina que libera el patógeno y han encontrado una droga que puede detener la enfermedad predominante en América del Norte, Europa y otras partes del mundo.Rod Merrill, bioquímico de Guelph y coautor del estudio que se publicará en la edición de diciembre de la Journal of Biological Chemistry, dijo: Lo que hemos encontrado es un factor importante que puede inhibir esta enfermedad en las abejas.La loque americana, llamada así por el olor de las colmenas infectadas y por el primer país donde fue identificada hace más de un siglo, se propaga fácilmente entre las colonias de abejas por esporas llevadas por las abejas adultas. Las esporas son comidas por las larvas, que al morir, también trasmiten millones de esporas en la colmena.El profesor Merrill señaló:  Las abejas adultas entran en la colmena y sacan la miel que está contaminada con las esporas de las bacterias y la arrastran a su colmena, así es como prolifera ya que no es tóxica para las abejas adultas, pero finalmente destruye la colmena.Las colmenas infectadas con la bacteria rápidamente fracasan y los apicultores deben quemarlas así como  los equipamientos asociados para asegurar la destrucción de las esporas.Las pruebas en terreno comenzarán a realizarse durante la primavera lo que mostrará si el fármaco es eficaz en el control de la loque americana, explicó el Prof. Merrill, quien comenzó la investigación hace más de dos años.La droga que podría tratar la enfermedad no es un antibiótico, sino un compuesto anti-virulencia que controla la toxina que mata las larvas pero no apunta a las bacterias que mutan amenazando su supervivencia.La investigación lleva mucho tiempo. Merrill indica que actualmente no puede decir cuál será el impacto en el tratamiento de la loque americana. Sin embargo, explica que se está yendo en la dirección correcta necesaria para caracterizar las toxinas producidas por el organismo que causa la enfermedad, sino la crisis inminente de las abejas empeorará.Fuente: theglobeandmail.com: Guelph scientists one step closer to inhibiting destructive bee diseaseTemas similares: Canadá: plan de acción para reducir mortalidad de abejas Alemania: descubren sustancias antibióticas en loque americana Canadá: nueva envoltura de alimentos a base de cera de abejas EE.UU.: científicos descifran la danza de las abejas Artículo: Empresas de Monsanto están cada vez más cerca del Perú

----------

